# Please pray for me!



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I am moving out of my home away from my wife of 9 years and two children ages 6 and 12. My wife is feeling that she may not love me any more because of things that happened in the past when I was drinking heavily. I cannot change the past but I am not that person anymore. I have found God and a home church that I am very active in so I am having a very hard time understanding. I thought I could be strong through this all and I am keeping faith in the Lord and his plan for me but tomorrow is going to be the most difficult thing I have ever had to deal with. Please pray for strength for me and the children. Please pray for me not to fall back into drinking to hide from the pain. Please pray for my wife and that she may find peace and happiness in herself, weather it is with me or in a new life. I am so grateful for God in my life the bringing the people that I am leaning on now for stregth in this difficult time. Please pray for a sigle set of foot prints in the sand. A single set representing the Lord carrying me through this. God Bless.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

You are definitely in my prayers. You cannot change the past....all you can do is complete the 9th step and it is up to that person whether or not they are willing to forgive you or not. You have done your part......it's easier typed than swallowed in reality though.

Hang in there brother and remember what I said in my PM to ya.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

hang in there and we will be praying. Keep by God's promises and allow this "test" to happen with you and your wife. Just remember God has a plan and you may not know the best solution at the time. Keep your faith for the long haul, not the short run.


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

A similar thing has happened to me but my ex-wife was unfaithful. I was born again in the year of Jan 2000. I got saved by believing the gospel of Jesus Christ. My wife at the time couldnt understand this new person that I had become because of Christ in my life. We had two kids one boy who is 11 and a girl who is 14 years old. She was unfaithful twice and i just recently had to file a divorce because she left me for another man. But God who is faithful wont allow this temptation to get the best of me He will provide a way out and I will bear it. Pm me if I can help you spiritually, I teach the word on Thursday nights and I will pray for you and your situation. Phil. says that be thankful to god and then we ask God our requests and the peace of God will gaurd our hearts and mind in Christ Jesus. I am asking for prayer for youngest son he turns 12 in a year and I am hoping to get custody of him then. It gets better in time but whatever happens still praise God in everything, again I say rejoice in the Lord and dont get tired of doing it. Things will work for good for those who love the Lord and are called according to His purpose not ours, its not about you! For greater is He who lives in me than he that lives in the world. If God is for me who can be against me. The Lord is on my side and I will not fear. Therefore walk blameless before the Lord because Christ died for your sins and on the third day He was raised from the dead. Allow the Lord to work in your life trust Him with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding acknowledge Him in all your ways and He will direct your path. These are words of faith put them to work for you and cast all your cares to the Lord for He cares for you. God bless you brother in Christ again PM me if you need some help spiritually. Trust in the Lord not yourself. Therefore put away or dont practice the things you were ashamed of. Instead learn to put away the flesh that brings death and live by the Holy Spirit. This takes time it wont happen overnight but learn how to grow by not doing the things you used to in the flesh.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for both of you. Stand strong in your walk the Lord, he will guide you and lift you up in this confusing time in your life.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Your in my prayers ,keep your head up,and keep the faith!!!


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers sent bro!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Prayer works. I pray God will be done in your lives.
I cant mention who, but there is someone on the board that just went through the same situation. I prayed with them and for them, and reminded them , that our GOD is a GOD of restoration. Whether it be of our marriage, our self, our health. HE is WELL able to meet all of your needs. That couple is back together , by only the Grace of GOD.

Personal word of advice.Little song i know.... Turn your eyes upon Jesus, look full in HIS wonderful face, and the things of earth will grow strangley dim. IN the light of HIS glory and grace.
The Lord restored my family four years ago. We ALL got saved, started serving the Lord, and the Lord has gave us everything back in abundance.
You can call us or PM anytime you need.
The ole devil is liar, so put him under your feet. And stand stong in Jesus Christ
Ill be praying for you my brother in Christ.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

prayers sent for you brother. i went thru the same thing last year so i know how youre feeling. keep your eyes and heart on God.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Lots of truth quoted here, great advice to follow. One thing troubled me about the original request. You said to pray for you that you do not start drinking again. That indicates that it has crossed your mind. Ask yourself, did it solve anything last time? Was it ever the answer to the problem? Was it ever the wise thing to do? 
Please don't start drinking again. 
If your kids ever needed a solid, mature, responsible father figure in their life, it is now. Hang in there. 
God will give you strength, if you ask him for it. Ask him what he would have you do, daily, hourly, whatever it takes. Then do that. He will not have you do anything he is not willing to give you the strength to do.
Pray for wisdom. The word says we do not have wisdom because we do not ask for it.
I have been through it too. Divorce and alcoholism. GOD changed my life. And by that the lives of my family, my kids. Do not turn back now, stand tall, be available, today is the first day of the rest of your life, one day at a time, brother.


----------



## Skeeter07 (Oct 15, 2006)

Prayers are sent remember:
God will not give you more than you can handle and he will show you a way out.
Corinthians 10:13
I suffered with substance abuse for a while but have been sober for 7 plus years. It can be done and it is hard work but looking back it will be one of the best decisions you have ever made. It was for me and today it is not even an option. The problems are still there and usually a whole new set of problems arise. Good luck to you and your family, and ya'll are all in my prayers.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"But he gives us more grace. That is why Scripture says: 'God opposes the proud but gives grace to the humble.' Submit yourselves, then, to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you. Come near to God and he will come near to you." James 4:6-8a

We are NOT told to fight the devil. We are told to RESIST him. Jesus already won the fight for us. Now we resist the temptations of the devil and he will run away from us. We are victorious in Jesus.

Heavenly Father,

I pray for Tintman's home situation and for each member of his family.

The world, the flesh and the devil are attacking the family on every front. I pray for all families that they would be strengthened through reading the Bible and learning your will.

Multiply your grace in Tintman's life. Be his comfort and his strength.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Prayer sent, 

Keeping the Lord first will without a doubt be the best thing you can do. Everything else should fall in place, I Pray the best for you and your family.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent. Boy that hits pretty close to home. My wife got custody of the kids and left by myself...well, you can imagine. One day you'll look back and it'll seem like a long lost nightmare. Stay sober long enough and liquor will stink like dirty tennis shoes. After that you'll never look back. Let go and let God. CF?


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

prayers sent and be strong make god #1


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Your in my prayers tonight, and in my thoughts. We all make mistakes, and Life can be a tough road sometimes, but remember this...

God Grants us the Serenity to accept the things that we cannot change; Courage to change the things that you can and Wisdom to know the difference. Living one day at a time; Enjoying one moment at a time; Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace.


----------

